

Betting on the Ponies: non-Unicorn Investing  - jasonlbaptiste
http://reactionwheel.net/2014/07/betting-ponies.html

======
lesterbuck
>You mean Paul Graham of the incubator that backed 630 companies, each at a
$225,000 pre-money? Oh, ok. If you convince 630 companies started by Stanford
engineering grads to take a $225,000 pre-money, then you can go telling other
people they should be pickers too.

I love this post, and laughed out loud at that line.

